# Bog gardens



## eOrchids (May 5, 2010)

Hey all,
Here are my portable CP bog gardens setup.






In this bog, I have S. flava, S. flava 'heavily veined', S. flava var cupreau, S. flava var maxima, S. flava 'red tube' S. alata, S. oreophila





In this bog, I have S. leucophylla, S. leucophylla var red, S. leucophylla 'Tarnok', S. leucophylla 'Titan', S. minor, S. minor 'Okee Giant'





This bog has S. purpurea ssp purpurea, S. purpurea ssp venosa, S. purpurea ssp purpurea f. hetereophylla, S. purpurea ssp venosa var Chipola, S. purpurea ssp venosa "Louis Burke", S. purpurea ssp venosa 
"Brunswick Beauty", S. purpurea 'black and red' and S. psittacina

Last but not least, my VFT bog w D rotundifolia:





Enjoy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2010)

Ah, you grow them just like me, in small containers. I'd love to get one going in the ground, but there's no space 

The bog with all the flava looks particularly good. Do you use "peat tea" on yours to increase pigmentation? I've never tried it, but I'm told it really works.


----------



## IMCereus2 (May 5, 2010)

Are your bog gardens outdoors in the winter? Filled in an outdoor shallow pond with peat last summer and have Gunnera in part of it. Recently added some Darlingtonias, which promptly turned red, so don't know their hardiness.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

I could actually do one of those. Next time I see you we will have to have lunch and discuss this bog thingie!


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The bog with all the flava looks particularly good. Do you use "peat tea" on yours to increase pigmentation? I've never tried it, but I'm told it really works.



Thanks. I heard about it as well. Plenty of sunshine is what my Sarracenia only get!



IMCereus2 said:


> Are your bog gardens outdoors in the winter? Filled in an outdoor shallow pond with peat last summer and have Gunnera in part of it. Recently added some Darlingtonias, which promptly turned red, so don't know their hardiness.



They are out all year round. In the winter, I put them garbage bags stuffed with leaves / hay, closeup the garbage bags and tuck them really close to the apartment. 

From my understanding, Darlingtonia can be really hardy once established.



NYEric said:


> I could actually do one of those. Next time I see you we will have to have lunch and discuss this bog thingie!



Sounds good to me, Eric. I would love to help you out! 

Planning to go to the Silva Orchidfest (NJ) in July?


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

Is that the one that's taking the place of Parkfest? I will check the dates and let you know.


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Is that the one that's taking the place of Parkfest? I will check the dates and let you know.



Yes, it's July 23 - July 25.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

OK, I'll check, thanx. maybe the guy who had the bog plants at SEPOS will be there.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

Little mini-bogs -- clever idea!


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2010)

Lots of favorites!
Do you ever change the soil(peat/sand) being that it is contained? It maybe five years in the same mix, for my container.
Any selfseed?
You might find me asking this often.
Thanks Eric.


----------



## eOrchids (May 7, 2010)

Clark said:


> Lots of favorites!
> Do you ever change the soil(peat/sand) being that it is contained? It maybe five years in the same mix, for my container.
> Any selfseed?
> You might find me asking this often.
> Thanks Eric.



Actually I use a peat / perlite mixture. They have been in these containers for about 3 years (ever since I broke them up from one large bog to 3 mini bogs).

Nope, no self seed plants.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2010)

I killed the plants I got last year and from Clark by under-watering. Can I water Sarras profusely?


----------



## eOrchids (May 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I killed the plants I got last year and from Clark by under-watering. Can I water Sarras profusely?



Sarracenia come from bogs; they like it wet.

I flood my CPs from time to time; sometimes the base of the plant is under 2" of water.


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2010)

purpurea - the modified leaf should contain water. good skeeter control.


----------



## eOrchids (May 7, 2010)

Clark said:


> purpurea - the modified leaf should contain water. good skeeter control.



Normally, they dont come with water but it could be backfilled with water.

Really? All my catches are moths.


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2010)

i'm near marsh/estuary, pray for wind.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 27, 2010)

Bog Update:





S. alata, flava & varieties and oreophila bog





S. leucophylla 'Titan'





S. minor





S. purpurea (and varieties) & S. psittacina bog





S. purpurea ssp purpurea





S. purpurea ssp venosa 'Brunswick Beauty'


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow! Loving the pictures! Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm killing my only bog plant!


----------

